# Pls look at my goose's foot



## bigbird2121 (Mar 14, 2009)

[/ATTACH]Hello Terri:

Please look at my goose's foot and let me know if this looks like bumblefoot to you. My husband is a veterinarian ,but his patients are not exotics. He has started him on baytril, but we don't know what else to do. Thanks for looking at my pictures.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Bigbird! I'm very sorry but somehow I lost your photo attachments in moving your post to your own thread. I DID, however, see the photos. Your goose may have bumblefoot or just an infected area at the base of that one toe. Please repost the pictures so everyone can see.

Actually injecting the antibiotic into the callous is quite effective and piperacillin is quite effective though not readily available around my area and also very expensive. If this is bumblefoot, it is actually a staph infection.

I would suggest soaking that foot in warm Epsom Salts water for about 15 minutes twice a day to soften up that growth.

Since your husband is a veterinarian, he could lance the growth and extrude the hardened pus that is inside and stich up the cut. It's wickedly difficult to keep a "wound" on the foot of a duck or goose clean, but it can be done.

Again, I'm very sorry I "lost" the pictures. Please repost them and lets take it from there.

Terry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, I would also recommend direct treatment. Inject the site with antibiotics, and possible topic anesthetic, then try removal of the lump and sew it back up.
Might need to keep him in a cage with a plastic mesh floor for cleanliness until healed, poor goose.


----------



## bigbird2121 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have re-posted pictures


----------



## bigbird2121 (Mar 14, 2009)

How many ml's should be injected into the site directly? Also, is it ok to give both orally and through injection at the same time? He is already on Baytril orally. I checked with my husband and we do not have any piperacillin. What else could we use for the injection? Thanks


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

lol, where did my post go?? when i have a guy with bumble foot, after treatment i wrap it up to keep it clean every day or two until its healed and keep them out of the water


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

hahaha, big bird i responded on the perch, lol i was so proud that i said bumble foot, lol


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh and baytril will help, keeping it clean it most important


----------



## bigbird2121 (Mar 14, 2009)

At what point do you decide to lance it? Thanks


----------



## anyBvSWE (Nov 2, 2007)

I would NOT LANCE or inject the bumble site!! I know this has long been the protocol.... Secondary problems can result. This is why the healing of the tissues is often so long and prolonged. Leave the bumble alone and begin Clavamox treatment! It works VERY WELL for bumblefoot! NO hard-wet surfaces until the foot is really healing! A portable enclosure on grass - moved frequently is good. Make sure the goose gets a good diet!

Terry--this is DJ from Sacramento. I'm in on Sue's great Uncles account (anyBvSWE)! Send an e-mail if you can [email protected] in order to catch up!! Her Uncles would love to talk to you too! They have had geese, Embdens especially, since the 1920's!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

anyBvSWE said:


> I would NOT LANCE or inject the bumble site!! I know this has long been the protocol.... Secondary problems can result. This is why the healing of the tissues is often so long and prolonged. Leave the bumble alone and begin Clavamox treatment! It works VERY WELL for bumblefoot! NO hard-wet surfaces until the foot is really healing! A portable enclosure on grass - moved frequently is good. Make sure the goose gets a good diet!
> 
> Terry--this is DJ from Sacramento. I'm in on Sue's great Uncles account (anyBvSWE)! Send an e-mail if you can [email protected] in order to catch up!! Her Uncles would love to talk to you too! They have had geese, Embdens especially, since the 1920's!


DJ! Where the heck have you and Sue been! I have thought of you folks so often! I would so love to get back in touch with all of you! E-mail coming your way shortly!

Pigeon-Talk members .. sorry for this digression .. DJ and his crew are very, very old friends and good friends of mine from the duck rescue side of things. I am thrilled to hear from them again!

These folks have a lot of experience and terrific knowledge when it comes to duck/goose (or just about any critter) rehab, so listen to the advice, please.

Terry


----------

